# More imposed prepping practice



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

It's 7 degrees in the DFW area and dropping. Now I'm getting reports from friends all over the area that the rolling blackouts have started. 15-25 minutes out and 45 minutes on. It started about 2am and the temperature continues to drop. 

This is the SOUTH!!! It's supposed to be warm here! Someone forgot to tell the NWS. Sheesh.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Naw, dawg; it ain't happening. It's a myth.

Are you trying to say that because the sun has been basically dormant and therefore the atmosphere isn't energized, the jet stream isn't defined and is lagging down south?

Can't be. You and I understand what is happening but we were told better.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good thing we have global warming or it would really be cold. Oh that’s right it’s climate change so what ever the weather it’s man and fossil fuels fault.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I wish they would send some global warming this way, -12 and windy outside and the dogs both want to go out. I don't.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Naw, dawg; it ain't happening. It's a myth.
> 
> Are you trying to say that because the sun has been basically dormant and therefore the atmosphere isn't energized, the jet stream isn't defined and is lagging down south?
> 
> Can't be. You and I understand what is happening but we were told better.


The Sun???? Oh, I remember that thing. We haven't seen it in days.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Megamom134 said:


> I wish they would send some global warming this way, -12 and windy outside and the dogs both want to go out. I don't.


We could use some global warming ourselves right now. Temp is 6 degrees and the wind chill is -12


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Dayum Son, your colder in TX than MI . It's 8 degrees with flurries. Lots of crashes on the freeway, since salt don't be working this cold.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Well I was wrong, it's -23.4. I have mushers secret I put on the dogs paws but nothing helps in this cold, neither will wear boots. It is going to suck taking them out. I am waiting for the sun to come up.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

-25 here plus wind chill. We are all praying for above zero sometime this week.

Have a Dr. appointment in a couple hours, hope the car starts.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

inceptor said:


> It's 7 degrees in the DFW area and dropping.


That darn Global Warming strikes again!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I am moving to Alaska, it is 17 above right now there. Heat wave compared to Iowa and what we will see for the rest of the week.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son #2 and his Line Crew are heading to Texas from Georgia.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> That darn Global Warming strikes again!


Hey it's working. Earlier it was 5 degrees and now we are all the way up to 6.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I woke up to a dusting of snow and 15 degrees this morning. That's unheard of here Houston. I have power but there are rolling blackouts all over Houston and Texas. I am working from home today and now tomorrow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I woke up to a dusting of snow and 15 degrees this morning. That's unheard of here Houston. I have power but there are rolling blackouts all over Houston and Texas. I am working from home today and now tomorrow.


And the rest of the week. We get more fun this Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

inceptor said:


> And the rest of the week. We get more fun this Wednesday and Thursday.


That's what I hear. We have had people out of power and some without water for almost 12 hours. I never lost power but fortunately I am prepared for that possibility.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Thank you global warming.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

We had a few inches of snow and 24 hours of below freezing temps, a rare treat in southern New Mexico. The only thing I had to 'prepare' was covering the outside hose spigots and making sure we had a good supply of fire firewood on the porch.

Birdbath outside our front window. We like to leave it running when it freezes to see what kind of ice sculpture it makes. ...this is the best one so far.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As long as my house doesn't get blown away, I'm ready for any damn thing for at least a month. After a week we'd need to start to ration AC but beyond that we're set. A winter blast is always welcome here. Prepared feels good!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Global warming? What's that?

Now here in Wisconsin we know of a similar weather phenomenon called "Global freezing." It's a very interesting condition, and very few people outside of my state have seen the example.

First of all, you must get up around 0400 when the sky is still fairly black. As is their custom, all of the squirrels and chipmunks have already fled from your mailbox and chewed up most of the want ads. Between that time and 0600, a clean and perfectly folded newspaper can be seen from your large living room window.

Yeah, I know the modern newspaper is crap, but it's nice to see my old 'wild bunch' show up in the back pages of the rag, usually facing The Editorial Page. One time more than a few years ago several guys were called by their names, and I was one of them. Later that day our names were discussed on the radio! It's the closest to 'fame' as I will ever see.

You'd think the editors would come back and do one of those "Where are they now" segments. Not a chance. The modern newspaper has some really tame articles, and even local "Hostile Chap," Vicki McKenna tones stuff down periodically. I've talked to her, but I thought there would be more 'fire' from a redhead.

Back to global warming. Right now Wisconsin is in "global freezing." It's eighteen steps to my mailbox for the newspaper (three off the porch and then 15 steps down the driveway) and then a frozen return of the same. Just enough time for my wife to always say, "_Well, there's nothing in this rag_" which makes me feel so useful as a husband!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

https://poweroutage.us/area/state/texas

3.8 Million people in Texas out of power.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Just wear 2 masks and all will be fine. 

Godspeed and if you are in the cold zone try and stay warm.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Megamom134 said:


> Well I was wrong, it's -23.4. I have mushers secret I put on the dogs paws but nothing helps in this cold, neither will wear boots. It is going to suck taking them out. I am waiting for the sun to come up.


What are they, you mentioned pups in your last post. Huskies?


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

Expecting about an inch of ice here which will be hell on the power lines. Luckily we won't have to put up with these "extreme weather anomalies" for much longer with the Green New Deal on the way......

Sure it will bankrupt our country and the rest of the world isn't going to change what they're doing.......but.......think of the children.

Forget the fact the world's climate has always gone through changes or that the world as we know it is far more likely to come to an end from a nuclear war, meteorite, government, etc before it will from eating steak......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wake up this morning it was 12 below. Wind chill about 26 below. Most went about their day as normal. Not uncommon as February passes. Maybe a little warm up to 8 below tomorrow morning . Cars all start. But leaving your battery powered fob out all night may not go well.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> But leaving your battery powered fob out all night may not go well.


Yep, had to walk into the garage, hit the hard button, then run and jump over the imaginary beam that shoots across the bottom of the door, without hitting my head on the closing door.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Yep, had to walk into the garage, hit the hard button, then run and jump over the imaginary beam that shoots across the bottom of the door, without hitting my head on the closing door.


 It seems to stop the starter fobs when it gets to 20 below real temp


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> Expecting about an inch of ice here which will be hell on the power lines. Luckily we won't have to put up with these "extreme weather anomalies" for much longer with the Green New Deal on the way......
> 
> Sure it will bankrupt our country and the rest of the world isn't going to change what they're doing.......but.......think of the children.
> 
> Forget the fact the world's climate has always gone through changes or that the world as we know it is far more likely to come to an end from a nuclear war, meteorite, government, etc before it will from eating steak......


Yeah, were expecting the ice here also, same amount.

My primary oil burner shit the bed last Friday, replaced the blower motor today, back in operation.

My backup propane heaters worked just fine over the weekend, they do not need electric power to operate, uses piezo ignition.

If the power goes out because of ice, will be a while before it will be back, you will have relief from me for that time.

Last time that happened, power was out for 2 weeks here.

Generators are ready to go.


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

Our 80 yr old aunt called, she had an ice storm and no power in OR. She had bought a freeze dried food kit at Costco and despite telling me she had Sterno cans, no way to heat..

My wife wanted me to put some old things together and send it. After a couple minutes, I thought Amazon could get it to her faster. 

Needless to say, tomorrow she should get a battery power lantern kit. Wednesday a sterno stove, a Coleman butane stove, and fuel. 

I hated to use Amazon, but they are going to earn their delivery money.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

SOCOM42 said:


> Yeah, were expecting the ice here also, same amount.
> 
> My primary oil burner shit the bed last Friday, replaced the blower motor today, back in operation.
> 
> ...


My oil burner shit the bed early on this winter. It was still warm enough at the time that I was able to make it through without running the electric infrared heaters.

Got lucky with the storm this time. Still had a pretty good glaze of ice over everything this morning but not as much as expected and no power outages.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Nick said:


> My oil burner shit the bed early on this winter. It was still warm enough at the time that I was able to make it through without running the electric infrared heaters.
> 
> Got lucky with the storm this time. Still had a pretty good glaze of ice over everything this morning but not as much as expected and no power outages.


I do all my own oil burner repairs and maintenance, always have.

All I had to do was get the motor shipped in, was done in an hour of receiving it.

The blizzard of 1978 changed my perspective on living and staying alive, especially out here in the woods.

Now there are backups to the backups and a repeat of primary systems.

There are three generators on line at any time, selection will depend on the load, hate running the diesel 3 phase.


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2020)

I still have a long way to go to get to the level of preparedness that your at. I feel pretty good about what I've done so far but there's still plenty of room to improve. 

I don't want to add too much more to my house right now because I don't plan on being here forever. I also don't plan on staying here in a long term shtf scenario.


----------

